
Google Wave Preview Opens to the Public on September 30th - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/16/google-wave-preview-opens-public-september-30th/
======
andreyf
Hm, looking forward to seeing if it's as misunderstood ( _under_ -estimated)
as I think it is. I'll write this up as a full post later, but is it just me
who imagines that Wave is sort of like Alan Kay's original vision for OOP -
objects which "exist" across computers, respond to changes, etc.

~~~
Radix
Thank you. Between your comment, the REST post, and that object store OS,
Daiken I believe, it just clicked what objects were supposed to be. Though
I'll still need more practice before I really get it.

~~~
andreyf
Feel free to post your understanding once it clicks, I still don't get it
completely myself. REST definitely has something to do with Kay's objects.
Wave does some neat things with diffs/merging REST doesn't, though.

------
spanx
I've been on the early access for a month, and it is indeed a very interesting
technology, although one I think will initially at least see more use in the
enterprise than with consumers. However, it's very much a walled garden at the
moment, so I'm interested in seeing how it'll integrate with other tools we
use on a daily basis.

------
luigi
While the technology and idea behind Wave is indeed exciting, the
implementation of it as a product (in the Dev Preview) is sorely lacking.

It's one of the most buggy and frustrating user experience I've ever forced
myself to go through. To be honest, I don't know how they'll pull it all
together in six weeks.

Having read all the positive reviews about Wave that don't mention its glaring
problems, I wonder if the Reality Distortion Field around Google is worse than
it is around Apple.

~~~
bjtitus
I agree whole heartedly with you on this. There are some real problems with
Wave and unless they are waiting to push out some big changes it will not be
ready for public consumption at the end of September.

------
brianobush
for those who hear only hype and fluff about google wave taking over the
world. here is something factual:
<http://wave.google.com/help/wave/about.html>

------
ujjwalg
I am so eager to give it a try. I love gmail and am on it 24/7 (ok, almost).

